# Intermittent Fasting anyone trying it?



## street (Sep 2, 2019)

I was wondering if anyone has used the method of intermittent fasting?  If not familiar with it you should research/google and learn about this method for health reasons.  It isn't a weight loss program but you can lose weight using the method.
I have been doing it for about 6 weeks and have lost 15 lbs. and my BP is now ideal it also has improved my cholesterol number to the normal range.
My schedule for fasting is for 6pm to 12am.  So I don't eat breakfast and eat a great noon lunch and have a dinner/supper and then nothing after 6pm till 12am noon the next day so a 18 fast and 6 hours to eat.  I eat anything and everything I want in those 6 hours.  I have more energy and feel better then I ever had.  
This program isn't a weight loss program but to improve your health.  Read about it and learn for yourself the health benefits.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 2, 2019)

Yes, a few posters here have tried the intermittent fasting; there are other threads about it.


----------



## street (Sep 3, 2019)

Thanks and sorry about duplicating.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 27, 2019)

street said:


> I was wondering if anyone has used the method of intermittent fasting?  If not familiar with it you should research/google and learn about this method for health reasons.  It isn't a weight loss program but you can lose weight using the method.
> I have been doing it for about 6 weeks and have lost 15 lbs. and my BP is now ideal it also has improved my cholesterol number to the normal range.
> My schedule for fasting is for 6pm to 12am.  So I don't eat breakfast and eat a great noon lunch and have a dinner/supper and then nothing after 6pm till 12am noon the next day so a 18 fast and 6 hours to eat.  I eat anything and everything I want in those 6 hours.  I have more energy and feel better then I ever had.
> This program isn't a weight loss program but to improve your health.  Read about it and learn for yourself the health benefits.


I am having trouble loosing weight also.  I have heard about this but not tried it.  I will check into it seeing as though you have lost 15 pounds and had success with it.


----------



## debodun (Oct 28, 2019)

I try to avoid consuming meat on Fridays. Not always possible, though.


----------



## Dorthycsuttonll (Oct 28, 2019)

debodun said:


> I try to avoid consuming meat on Fridays. Not always possible, though.


I don't eat meat on Friday's either, what do you like to eat instead? I usually go for fish or shrimp!


----------



## Dorthycsuttonll (Oct 28, 2019)

street said:


> I was wondering if anyone has used the method of intermittent fasting?  If not familiar with it you should research/google and learn about this method for health reasons.  It isn't a weight loss program but you can lose weight using the method.
> I have been doing it for about 6 weeks and have lost 15 lbs. and my BP is now ideal it also has improved my cholesterol number to the normal range.
> My schedule for fasting is for 6pm to 12am.  So I don't eat breakfast and eat a great noon lunch and have a dinner/supper and then nothing after 6pm till 12am noon the next day so a 18 fast and 6 hours to eat.  I eat anything and everything I want in those 6 hours.  I have more energy and feel better then I ever had.
> This program isn't a weight loss program but to improve your health.  Read about it and learn for yourself the health benefits.


I do intermittent fasting as well, I have lost 40 lbs as of last December!


----------



## debodun (Oct 28, 2019)

Dorthycsuttonll said:


> I don't eat meat on Friday's either, what do you like to eat instead? I usually go for fish or shrimp!



I'm not a big fan of seafood. I might eat a salad or maybe a cheese sandwich, cereal, scrambled eggs or such.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 28, 2019)

debodun said:


> I try to avoid consuming meat on Fridays. Not always possible, though.


We weren't Catholic, but had Catholic friends so just tended to get in the habit of having mac & cheese or tuna fish on Fridays...lol.  Still kind of do it, some weeks we're a day or so late with the salmon patties, though!


----------



## Duster (Oct 28, 2019)

I maintain my weight loss with intermittent fasting. I eat brunch between 11 AM -1 PM, usually a meat and veggies. I eat fruit mid day. Dinner is no later than 7PM.  No food allowed after 8PM.  I'm down to two full meals a day.  I feel better if "Dinner" is light, like soup or salad.
I've been on low carb, low sugar, no dairy, no eggs, very little red meat for 3 years now and have lost 54 pounds, slowly.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 28, 2019)

Duster said:


> I maintain my weight loss with intermittent fasting. I eat brunch between 11 AM -1 PM, usually a meat and veggies. I eat fruit mid day. Dinner is no later than 7PM.  No food allowed after 8PM.  I'm down to two full meals a day.  I feel better if "Dinner" is light, like soup or salad.
> I've been on low carb, low sugar, no dairy, no eggs, very little red meat for 3 years now and have lost 54 pounds, slowly.


Is that what "intermittent fasting" means?  If so, guess I've been on it for several years now.  I don't do official "low carb", or low fat or anything else like vegan but do sans sugar, for sure.  If I gain a couple pounds, just watch my portions till I'm back, if I am a couple pounds shy of where I want to be, just eat a bit more.  Works great!


----------



## Catlady (Oct 28, 2019)

I found this about fasting diets=
https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/324882.php
*How effective is intermittent fasting*
Fasting has several effects on a person's body. These effects include:

Reducing levels of insulin, which makes it easier for the body to use stored fat.
Lowering blood sugars, blood pressure, and inflammation levels.
Changing the expression of certain genes, which helps the body protect itself from disease as well as promoting longevity.
Dramatically increases human growth hormone, or HGH, which helps the body utilize body fat and grow muscle.
The body activates a healing process doctors call autophagy, which essentially means that the body digests or recycles old or damaged cell components.
Fasting dates back to ancient humans who often went hours or days between meals as obtaining food was difficult. The human body adapted to this style of eating, allowing extended periods to pass between food intake times.

Intermittent fasting recreates this forced-fasting. When a person undertakes an intermittent fast for dietary proposes, it can be very effective for weight loss. In fact, according to one studyTrusted Source, most people try intermittent fasting to help lose weight.

Other research backs up the claims that fasting can help a person lose weight. For example, a review of studies shows that many people who fast see a higher loss of visceral body fat and a similar to slightly less reduction in body weight compared with people who follow more traditional calorie reduction diets.

Research also shows fasting to be beneficial for the management of metabolic syndrome and diabetes, extending lifespan, protecting neuron functionTrusted Source, and shows promise in those with digestive diseasesTrusted Source.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 28, 2019)

Well, I guess what I'm doing is actually called a ''Time restricted eating'' since I only eat between 6-8pm and fast the rest of the 24 hour period.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Time-restricted eating is a type of diet that focuses on the timing of eating. Instead of limiting the types of food or number of calories that people consume, this diet restricts the amount of time they can spend eating.
A person on a time-restricted eating diet will only eat during specific hours of the day. Outside of this period, they will fast.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 28, 2019)

That’s a great article. Here’s one I found. 
I find it very interesting that it have a profound effect on diabetes by helping to keep blood sugar levels stable. It appears to be a key component to losing weight to. There’s appears to be a direct link. 

https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/intermittent-fasting-for-women


----------



## Keesha (Oct 28, 2019)

PVC said:


> Well, I guess what I'm doing is actually called a ''Time restricted eating'' since I only eat between 6-8pm and fast the rest of the 24 hour period.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Time-restricted eating is a type of diet that focuses on the timing of eating. Instead of limiting the types of food or number of calories that people consume, this diet restricts the amount of time they can spend eating.
> A person on a time-restricted eating diet will only eat during specific hours of the day. Outside of this period, they will fast.



Time restricted eating instead of food restricting would work best for me. I’m going to give myself a 6 hour window for eating and fast the other 18. 
I am determined to lose 20 pounds by Christmas  and I will do it. That way I can start a New Years resolution to keep on track on not gain any weight back. 

Today I did well. I follow through with this and see how I feel.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 28, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Time restricted eating instead of food restricting would work best for me. I’m going to give myself a 6 hour window for eating and fast the other 18.
> I am determined to lose 20 pounds by Christmas  and I will do it. That way I can start a New Years resolution to keep on track on not gain any weight back.
> 
> Today I did well. I follow through with this and see how I feel.


@Keesha -  I just love this diet.  I don't have to count calories (hated doing that) or limit what kind of food to eat.  I don't abuse it, though, I try to eat healthy and not too much of any kind of food.  I won't give up bread and other food I like, I just eat less of it and not every day.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 28, 2019)

PVC said:


> @Keesha -  I just love this diet.  I don't have to count calories (hated doing that) or limit what kind of food to eat.  I don't abuse it, though, I try to eat healthy and not too much of any kind of food.  I won't give up bread and other food I like, I just eat less of it and not every day.


This is like the missing link
Time restricted diet. 
Yep. I CAN do this. 
Yayyyyy! 
It feels right already. 
Preplanned  meals to look forward to 
I’m very happy about this. 

Thank you


----------



## Duster (Oct 28, 2019)

This is what Dr. William Davis author of The Wheat Belly Diet book has to say about it:
 Consider intermittent fasting–Intermittent fasting of, say, 15-48 hours in duration, can be a wonderful way to break a weight loss plateau. However, this is best undertaken after you’ve confidently removed all wheat, concluded your wheat withdrawal experience, and all the above strategies have been explored and squared away. Be sure to hydrate vigorously, as dehydration is the most common reason for failing and experiencing symptoms like lightheadedness, nausea, and unexplained fatigue. (People with diabetes or hypertension need to talk to their healthcare provider about the advisability of taking their drugs during a fast.) Intermittent fasting should not be confused with habitual skipping of meals, e.g., always skipping breakfast; habitual and consistent meal skipping actually causes weight _gain_. If you skip meals, do so in an unpredictable and random pattern, so that your body does not adjust and ratchet down its metabolic rate.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 29, 2019)

Duster said:


> This is what Dr. William Davis author of The Wheat Belly Diet book has to say about it:
> Consider intermittent fasting–Intermittent fasting of, say, 15-48 hours in duration, can be a wonderful way to break a weight loss plateau. However, this is best undertaken after you’ve confidently removed all wheat, concluded your wheat withdrawal experience, and all the above strategies have been explored and squared away. Be sure to hydrate vigorously, as dehydration is the most common reason for failing and experiencing symptoms like lightheadedness, nausea, and unexplained fatigue. (People with diabetes or hypertension need to talk to their healthcare provider about the advisability of taking their drugs during a fast.) Intermittent fasting should not be confused with habitual skipping of meals, e.g., always skipping breakfast; habitual and consistent meal skipping actually causes weight _gain_. If you skip meals, do so in an unpredictable and random pattern, so that your body does not adjust and ratchet down its metabolic rate.


That is probably why one day you miss breakfast, and the next day you miss breakfast and lunch and have a big dinner.  And the next time you miss supper and have a big breakfast, miss lunch and supper.  Fast 12 then 16 hours, right?


----------



## Duster (Oct 29, 2019)

I'm not sure if I'm doing it right or not. It seems to me that the important part is mixing it up so that your system doesn't get used to one way and stabilize. I plateaued and had stopped losing, so maybe it's time to shake eating times up to get things moving again.  Whatever works!


----------

